# 6 month she puppy jumps and bites



## shelby2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a nearly 6 month old she named shelby. she is so cute. but she bites and jumps at people. we have told her no . but she still does it. what can we do. she will be going into puppy classes soon. will this help. also what is apple sour used for? we live in nebraska and would love help in this matter. i have taught her to sit and lay down. but need help with the stay and biting and jumping and leave matter. we love her so much and love it all to go away soon


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Golden Retrievers. : Jumping and biting is VERY common and most of us golden owners have been through what you are going through. One of the first things to try is a very loud OUCH when she bites you and replace your arm with an appropriate toy. 

For the jumping have her sit before she receives any attention even eye contact. If these don't work there are hundreds of other threads you can research.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and Welcome. There have been many discussions on this subject here at the Forum. A Forums Search should bring up many threads.

I also used time outs, which worked very well for me. Never use her crate as a punishment. Ike's time-outs were spent in the bathroom, light on, and he was only let out once he stopped whining or crying. He caught on very quickly. This worked great for biting. For jumping, the best thing is to ignore the pup with your back to her, no eye contact. She wants your attention, she'll behave to get it. Make sure you praise the desired behavior as if they'd just done the greatest thing ever. Making Mom and Dad happy is what they thrive on....even more than food, usually.


----------



## shelby2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

thankyou for your answers. its just going to take time and patience. i watch my fellow english lady on tv about dogs. i ignore her jumping by turning my back on her. i dont reward her for bad behavior. but the biting will stop when she gets alot older. so do you use anything for the biting? i have heard so many things from other people like mothwash and apple sour . what do you use? i look forward to hearing from you. i went to free dog trainer. who didnt like dogs mixing with any other dogs. i didnt believe in that so i stopped seeing her anymore. shelby will be attending classes soon. i think this will help alot with the biting and jumping. do you think so? bye from susan in nebraska


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike was a land shark. To get him to stop biting me, I would loudly say 'OUCH!' when he bit me, and then 'NO BITE'. If he did it again, I repeated the admonishment and put him in the bathroom for a time out. This worked best for me. I know some people say to give a toy in place of your hand, but Ike loved the taste or texture of skin, so he kept going for the hands. After a few days of this, Ike no longer bit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What you can do is teach her to sit and make eye contact with you. Get a clicker and use that to reward her for that, at first it will be for maybe half a second, but build up slowly till she's able to do so for longer and longer, up to a minute or so. Give a cue like 'watch' so she starts to learn that when you ask her to 'watch' you want her to sit and give eye contact. You can stand on her leash when you do this so she can't jump up (don't have it tight, just not long enough that she can jump, so if she does she'll self correct). By doing this you are showing her what you'd rather her do instead of jumping up. 

For biting, have a toy on hand that she likes and give that to her, and praise her for having her toy. You can try ignoring her when she doesn't have the toy in her mouth, maybe toss the toy to get her attention on it again. Don't steal her toy though, pretend you are very happy she's brought it to you to see. I did this with a few dogs who didn't want to bring anything to me for retrieveing and it worked very well to get them to bring things up and 'show' me them... if she has something in her mouth she can't bite!

Good luck, hope that helps!

Lana


----------



## shelby2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

*shelby in nebraska biting*

hi thankyou for your answers. i have been using a clicker and she does good with that. its inside the house when shes biting all family members. we are telling her no and putting toys in front of her. she will listen then she bites again. i guess its a patience and it will take time for the biting to go away. from susan in nebraska usa


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

shelby2009 said:


> hi thankyou for your answers. i have been using a clicker and she does good with that. its inside the house when shes biting all family members. we are telling her no and putting toys in front of her. she will listen then she bites again. i guess its a patience and it will take time for the biting to go away. from susan in nebraska usa


You might try the 'time-out' I mentioned. It really was the only thing that worked for Ike. He learned that to be in our company, he could not bite. It worked fast too.


----------



## shelby2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

*thanks for answers to biting*

i have been doing the time out method. i think this might work with her. her biting was horrible. she bites and bites hard for 6 months old. i guess it will take sometime to work and she grow out of it. otherwise she is a loving girl./ we love her. thankyou hope to hear back from you soon susan in nebraska


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been trying to remember how old Ike was when he stopped biting and I can't. I do think he was younger than 6 months. He was not my first Golden and knew this was not a behavior to expect...or so I thought.  My Sam was not your typical pupper.


----------

